
StackExchange: Does not work on Netscape Navigator 3.0 - Tcc1
https://meta.stackexchange.com/q/326023
======
FlorianRappl
I thought its pretty hilarious. First I was worried I've been hacked (or SO
has been hacked) then I realized they must start early with their April fool
stuff. Liked the guestbook at the bottom!

Nostalgia FTW!

------
samcday
Thanks for the nostalgia hit folks. The Internet in the late 90's was truly
awesome - Geocities, flaming text, marquees, Neopets and all.

------
eof
Maybe I'm a joy-kill, but, I really find the April Fool's tradition of ruining
the internet for one day every year pretty unfortunate.

~~~
bostik
Well, at least for one day a year they are honest about it.

------
quirkot
Oh wow. Right down to the stars dropping off the mouse. I thought I died and
went to Web 1.0

------
amelius
A little early for April fools.

~~~
vertis
It's currently 4:25am on April 1st in NZ and 2:25am in Sydney. I'd say they
timed it to start pretty well.

------
tptacek
Flag all April Fool's nonsense.

~~~
kylek
Flag all killjoys.

